# Aumentar una Celda en Uno al Abrir el Archivo!!!



## odelllp (Jan 13, 2004)

*SALUDOS AMIGOS !!!!

LES DESEO FELIZ AÑO 2004 Y QUE TODAS SUS METAS, OBJETIVOS Y PROPOSITOS SE CUMPLAN EN ESTE NUEVO AÑO.*

Paso a exponerles el caso en el que necesito su valiosa ayuda... Tengo un archivo que utilizo para emitir ordenes de compra, como es lógico, cada libro de Excel debe tener la numeración correspondiente, asi pues... 01... 02... 03... 04 en adelante...

Pero quisiera que me ayudaran para ver si puedo utilizar alguna función o macro que me aumente de uno en uno el consecutivo de ese archivo, y que me lo actualice inmediatamente que abra dicho libro.

Les agradezco su atención y disculpen desde ya las molestias

UN BRINDIS POR EL AÑO NUEVO   

  ODELLLP™


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 13, 2004)

En el modulo "ThisBook" se puede usar un código así:


```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()
    Sheets("Contador").Range("A1").Value = Sheets("Contador").Range("A1").Value + 1
End Sub
```

Lo que incrementará el valor de la celda A1 en la hoja 'Contador' en 1, cada vez que el libro se abra.


----------



## odelllp (Jan 14, 2004)

Definitivamente Gracias Infinitas por toda la ayuda que me dan!!! 

No digo nombres porque se pueden resentir unos y otros, pero Gracias al Staff !!!


ODELLLP™


----------

